# need me some new boots



## mriceyman (Oct 10, 2013)

looking for some help. since my boots are 9  years old I am def in need of new ones. im an advanced skier who loves the trees, bumps and steeps. any recommendations on which direction to head in as theres many options to chose from. thanks for the help.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 10, 2013)

Seriously just seek out the names in your area of some GOOD bootfitters and go into their shop(s) with an open mind and an honest evaluation of your skiing and let them evaluate your foot shape + volume and let them match that to their stock. 

Much better to start with something that works for your foot shape + ability and tweak from there rather than get a boot because such and such says its great and then try and make it fit your foot

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 10, 2013)

I agree 100% with DrJeff.  I personally love Dalbello Boots, but only because the shape matches my foot shape.

Go into a good shop, with a complete open mind on what type of boot will be best.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 11, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I agree 100% with DrJeff.  I personally love Dalbello Boots, but only because the shape matches my foot shape.
> 
> Go into a good shop, with a complete open mind on what type of boot will be best.



+2 I have had these boots and love them to. If you have irregular feet they are awesome.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 11, 2013)

+3 Whatever fits and feels best is the right boot! Tecnica boots fit my foot right out of the box without any messing around. The new Cochise line is pretty hot IMHO!


----------



## jack97 (Oct 12, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> looking for some help. since my boots are 9  years old I am def in need of new ones. im an advanced skier who loves the trees, bumps and steeps. any recommendations on which direction to head in as theres many options to chose from. thanks for the help.



I'll throw in a contrarily remark.... if you really like bumps and trees, go target the dalbellos and full tilt boots. They have the three piece (cabrio) design which gives the skier a progressive flex about the ankle joint, this design minimizes shin bang when you hit uneven terrain. All other designs which are the two piece design (currently in vogue) is geared more for racing, current generation boots have lateral stiffness, do not have a forward lean and do not have that progressive flex. And imo, the latter are not geared for the skiing bumps and trees. 

I def agree that finding a boot that fits is the highest priority but you should be aware that both dalbellos and full tilt have models with different last. In addition, bootfitters may not carry all lines of each boot.


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and thanks to jack for that info.. I will check em out soon. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2013)

As a contrary to Jack's point, I wouldn't go with one particularly brand our boot style just because they are recommended for a certain style of skiing.   I like skiing bumps perhaps more than any other kind of a terrain.  I bought the Dalbello Krypton Pro hype a few years ago and never have been all that happy with them.  They're okay, but I think I'll be returning to a traditional overlap designed boot after this season.  Patrick Deneen is one of the best male US bumpers ever.  He skis Lange.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 12, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Patrick Deneen is one of the best male US bumpers ever.  He skis Lange.



Lange still has good forward lean. btw, I heard some old school bumpers at the national and wc level modified the lange boots to get more flex.  

btw, not taking anything away from deneen, I would almost give anything to ski like him but he is not the best us male ever. He won a wc championship base on his air not on his turns.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2013)

I did say "one of".   I have read that he prefers a stiffer boot....as do I.  I just find the Krypton to be "sloppy" and not very responsive compared to a traditional overlap boot.

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jack97 (Oct 13, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> I did say "one of"



That would be debatable and it would take this thread off topic.  




deadheadskier said:


> I just find the Krypton to be "sloppy" and not very responsive compared to a traditional overlap boot.



When I got my dalbellos, the bootfitter said some love that progressive flex while others hated it and preferred the responsiveness of a stiff two piece design. 

For a while, lange and the old flexion (now fulltilt) dominated the wc bumper scene. Going back to the mid 90s, you can clearly see which WC champs and Olympic medalist used the full tilt due to its unique ribbed tongue and colors. From what I heard, the lange had forward lean so that the skis can be front loaded and it was easy to modify for more flex by taking out a certain hinge. 

In addition, some modern day two piece ski boots may not have the forward lean as the lange. The current preferred approach is to have a more open ankle stance and rely on the lateral stiffness of the boots to roll the skis from side to side. This takes the pressure off the thighs since they do not need to flex the knees as much. IMO.... the reason this type skiing is bad for bumps and tress is that these types of turns takes to long to complete.


----------



## Madroch (Oct 13, 2013)

As a bumper wannabe- tried hard to fit into the kryptons- too wide- I have a very narrow foot- am in a Lange 92 plug- rivets blown out for some flex-(actually one busted- drilled EM both out- now happier)  love the fit- wish they had a little larger flex range.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2013)

jack97 said:


> The current preferred approach is to have a more open ankle stance and rely on the lateral stiffness of the boots to roll the skis from side to side. This takes the pressure off the thighs since they do not need to flex the knees as much. IMO.... the reason this type skiing is bad for bumps and tress is that these types of turns takes to long to complete.



My point Jack is that it's all about personal preference.  Yes, there is a "world cup" style to skiing bumps, but that doesn't mean that other styles of skiing bumps (and especially trees) is "bad".  I don't find the Kryptons to be overly quick; in fact quite the opposite.  I find the progressive flex (even on the stiffest setting as I have mine set up) actually slows down turn initiation and weakens the lateral power transmitted to the skis edges.  I want near instantaneous response and snow feedback when I roll my ankles and toe in my ski tips to the turn; like a slalom racer does.  I get more of that out of a traditional overlap design than I do a three piece.   The extended play with progressive flex makes me feel late sometimes and I find myself getting in the back seat in these boots more so than any boot I've owned in the past.  Now some of this might be my weight.  Depending on my diet motivation :lol: I'll weigh anywhere from 180 to 200# during ski season.  I've read of other heavier skiers finding that they overpower the Krypton like I do.


I've still enjoyed the boots for a few seasons now and will eek out one more year with them, but will be returning to an overlap on my next pair of boots and one with a hike option for side country.   I have no idea if they'll fit my feet well, but I like what I'm reading about the Rossignol Alltrack Pro 130 for a do everything boot.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 13, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> My point Jack is that it's all about personal preference.  Yes, there is a "world cup" style to skiing bumps, but that doesn't mean that other styles of skiing bumps (and especially trees) is "bad".  I don't find the Kryptons to be overly quick; in fact quite the opposite.  I find the progressive flex (even on the stiffest setting as I have mine set up) actually slows down turn initiation and weakens the lateral power transmitted to the skis edges.  I want near instantaneous response and snow feedback when I roll my ankles and toe in my ski tips to the turn; like a slalom racer does.  I get more of that out of a traditional overlap design than I do a three piece.   The extended play with progressive flex makes me feel late sometimes and I find myself getting in the back seat in these boots more so than any boot I've owned in the past.  Now some of this might be my weight.  Depending on my diet motivation :lol: I'll weigh anywhere from 180 to 200# during ski season.  I've read of other heavier skiers finding that they overpower the Krypton like I do.
> 
> 
> I've still enjoyed the boots for a few seasons now and will eek out one more year with them, but will be returning to an overlap on my next pair of boots and one with a hike option for side country.   I have no idea if they'll fit my feet well, but I like what I'm reading about the Rossignol Alltrack Pro 130 for a do everything boot.




no offense... you're the first to dropped a wc name on this thread. And I did mention some prefer the progressive flex and some do not. 

In addition, what Madroch said may be correct on the lange, serious bumpers had to blow out the rivets to get that flex.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 18, 2013)

all the previous....
Fwiw...Some boots have _Walk-mode and interchangeable soles,_ have taken a few years but now out there and are quality boots..some are pricey, some are affordable. 
Check the soles(or downhill sole) to make sure they can be altered if you need it...or you can go under the binding to apply mods(ie shim strips)....  Sounds like a PITA, but there's no law that prohibits using two sets(lengths) of screws...for 1)walkmode and 2) downhill...
Multiple lasts/shapes are out there too and often sold within the same company...


----------

